# '98 Altima Emergency fuel shutoff



## mbelasco (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought a car that was in an accident. When trying to start it there is no fuel being pumped. I pulled the hose off of the filter and tried to start it.
Does anyone know if and or where the emergency fuel pump shutoff is located on this 1998 Altima GXE?

Thanks


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I dont know of any emegency fuel pump on the Altima. Is there no gas been delivered wen trying to start?


----------



## mbelasco (Mar 10, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply but it turned out that during the accident the fuel pump came unplugged in the fuel tank. It turns out that this is a common problem with accidents


----------

